# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  کدوم رشته ریاضی 1 چهار واحدی داره؟(فوری)

## Mahan-T

سلام دوستان عزیز
کدوم رشته ریاضی 1 چهار واحدی داره؟
یا ریاضی 4 واحدی تو کدوم یکی از دانشگاه های سراسری تهران ارائه میشه؟
اگه اطلاع دارین لطفا سریعا اطلاع بدین.ممنون

----------


## ghafaripour

> سلام دوستان عزیز
> کدوم رشته ریاضی 1 چهار واحدی داره؟
> یا ریاضی 4 واحدی تو کدوم یکی از دانشگاه های سراسری تهران ارائه میشه؟
> اگه اطلاع دارین لطفا سریعا اطلاع بدین.ممنون


دانشگاه شریف

----------


## Mahan-T

> دانشگاه شریف


  میتونم بپرسم چه رشته هایی؟
غیر از شریف دانشگاه دیگه ای ارائه نمیده؟

----------


## ghafaripour

به رشته ارتباطی نداره بستگی به دانشگاه داره که چند واحدی ارائه بده 
اکثر دانشگاها 3 واحدیه 
شریف رو فقط می دونم که 4 واحدیه

----------


## alilord

> سلام دوستان عزیز
> کدوم رشته ریاضی 1 چهار واحدی داره؟
> یا ریاضی 4 واحدی تو کدوم یکی از دانشگاه های سراسری تهران ارائه میشه؟
> اگه اطلاع دارین لطفا سریعا اطلاع بدین.ممنون


سلام،نمیدونم،ولی دنبال دانشگاه تهران نباش!از بیخ و بن تمام رشته های مهندسی ریاضی 1 رو 3واحدی پاس میکنن و عجیبه واسم که جایی ریاضی 1 4واحدی باشه!اصلا نشنیدم همچین چیزی!

----------


## vahidz771

رشته‌های پایه معمولا اینجورین.
توی فنی‌ها در حالت عادی 3 واحدی هست ( دانشگاه خاص رو نمیدونم )
مثلا ریاضی کاربردی 4 واحدی هست.

----------


## Ali_Scofield

با اینکه پست واسه یه سال پیشه
ولی دانشگاه تحصیلات تکمیلی زنجان رشته دکتری پیوسته فیزیک ریاضی ۱ چهار واحدی داره

----------

